# bad pellets?



## jimbo1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with Bear Mountain pellets?  Having trouble maintaining smoke.  I've eliminated everything else.  Reluctant to buy more, having just bought 40 lbs of bear mountain.


----------



## dward51 (Aug 6, 2013)

Not familiar with the brand but....

If you are using them in one the the trays or tubes, try putting the pellets in a microwave safe container and "nuking" them to drive off any moisture before use.  I was amazed at how much comes out of mine and they have been stored in a closed container inside since they were bought.  Makes a difference in lighting and keeping them lit.  On about a 1/2 a tray load I see the moisture start to come out at around 2 minutes in my 900 watt model.

Also if I'm using mine in the gas grill, I will set the tray filled with pellets over an unlit burner while I preheat the grill.  Makes them nice and dry and easy to light.

If you are using them in a bulk feed smoker I don't know what to suggest.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response. _  I  have nuked them for 60 seconds and 90 seconds and baked them in the oven for 1 1/2 hours at 250 degrees.  As soon as I put them in the mail box they go out.  It's well vented.  There's a square hole under the pellet tray just a little smaller then the tray and 5  1 inch diameter holes in the rear of the box.  The only way I can get smoke is to mix some wood chips in with the pellets._


----------



## jaybone (Aug 17, 2013)

I've only used Todd Johnson's (A-Maze-N Products) pellets and have zero complaints.
I also nuke these for a minute or two prior to use just in case.
I run the pellets in Todd's AMNPS and AMNTS smokers.
Will stick with Todd's products.
Good luck to you and happy smokin'!


----------



## phidelt1736 (Aug 17, 2013)

I've used bear mountain pellets in the amazen and a traeger.  The traeger worked great but they do get a little finicky in the amazen.  I've found that if you pack them tight and let it really get going in the beginning, the whole five minute wait with a flame going then blow it out they work just fine.  And I haven't tried the microwave trick or anything special.  Also I use out of an open bag that sits in my garage.  Just make sure you pile them in there and push them down so its tight and you should be good to go.  I've used them almost exclusively because they've been what I have on hand and have done many a smoke.


----------



## baja traveler (Aug 17, 2013)

I use Bear Mountain Mesquite and Maple - never had a problem in my AMNPS. I don't make any effort to dry them any more than they come out of the bag, but I do use a propane torch to get a really good coal going.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 18, 2013)

Jim,  Will they burn when sitting outside in the open air......   How about some pictures of your set-up....   This problem has been going on way too long....  we are missing something.....   Dave


----------



## rich- (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Jim, I agree with Dave Omack, something is missing. I have been using Bear Mountain Pellets in my amaz-n pellet smoker for over a year now and have used Maple, Cherry, Misquite, & Pecan.

I have never had a problem with them staying lit. I even dump some of the pellets out into Plastic 2 gallon Ice Cream buckets for easier handling, At first I was worried about the dampness we have out here on the Washington coast, but have not experienced any pellet burning problems.

Make sure you lite them good and let the flame burn for ball park 5 or more minutes, then blow the flame out and blow on the glowing pellets for a few more minutes to get them really glowing hot.

Good Luck and Happy Smokin: Rich-


----------

